# MA weekend storm lots of pics!!



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## SHunter080703 (Jun 4, 2008)

20Silverado05;685602 said:


>


Is that the tower you can rent out and stay in it? I think it is near Arthur and Pat's.

Nice pics by the way!


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

SHunter080703;685700 said:


> Is that the tower you can rent out and stay in it? I think it is near Arthur and Pat's.
> 
> Nice pics by the way!


Yes it is.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Great Pics. I like where you live.

Is that a Fisher cutting edge. It looks long and does a better job scraping then most Fisher's I have seen


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

cet;685803 said:


> Great Pics. I like where you live.


I 2nd that!!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice pics


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics, I love the lights on your truck


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

The pics are great


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

awesome pictures! well have some in jersey this year hopefully lol. Im determined to get a lot more videos and pictures of all of our crews for 08-09! sucks always having still shots of JUST your truck sitting there for your company website, doesnt show much really.


----------



## golfstud88 (Dec 9, 2007)

Never can have too many lights when plowing. That's for sure.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*awesome pictures thanks for sharing*


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice pictures. hope you made out well this weekend with no accidents.
too bad i had no time to stop for any at all (hopefully next time)


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Awesome pics!


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

nice pics, sweet truck.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome pictues!! Love the blue/white lighting!


----------

